# Using Ambient Morning Light for Pen Photography



## The Texas Penwright (Aug 23, 2012)

I struggled with photo tents until they drove me crazy. It probably was me, but I never got the lights and the camera adjustments right enough to satisify me. 

I got to talking to a photographer acquaintance of mine, and he shared that he does all of his outdoors photography early in the morning when there is plenty of light, but no bright sun to make hard shadows. I tried it, and felt much better about the results. 

This photo was taken on top of a card table out in the middle of my back yard about 7:30 in the morning. 

I'm still working on getting better at it; which is why I recently joined you fine folks.

Jim


----------



## OOPS (Aug 23, 2012)

That's certainly an interesting design on that pen.  As for the photo, I would say IMHO that the background is a little busy, which takes your eye away from the pen.  Take the photo again tomorrow and reduce the competition in the background and I believe the result will be improved.  It would certainly be worth trying, just to compare.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 23, 2012)

I have seen photographers who only use North facing window light to make beautiful shots.  SOme use open shade, and some shoot morning and evening.  I guess it all depends on what you want to spend the time and effort into practicing with.  I like the picture but think the back ground detracts.  JMO.


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 23, 2012)

If I still lived in New Mexico, I'd do all my photography in natural light. Here in Maryland, though, every time I've tried to use natural light it's been unreliable. Even on a day that looks clear and sunny, the light is constantly changing.


----------



## el_d (Aug 23, 2012)

I had the same problem trying to adjust the lights and finally threw out my tent once I started taking my pics outside.


----------



## The Texas Penwright (Aug 23, 2012)

OOPS said:


> That's certainly an interesting design on that pen.  As for the photo, I would say IMHO that the background is a little busy, which takes your eye away from the pen.  Take the photo again tomorrow and reduce the competition in the background and I believe the result will be improved.  It would certainly be worth trying, just to compare.


The background is deliberate. We used this photo to show what the "Taking Texas with Me(TM)" pen is made from ... pieces of Texas. We wholesale them to shops with a Certificate of Authenticity. Been doing it for four years.

It's great to hear there are others who have taken their pen photography outdoors.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 23, 2012)

Speaking as a photographer - outdoors on a cloudy day the light is very similar to what you have in a light tent.  It may not be as intense - but you can always increase the exposure.  But the thing you have to watch out for is color temperature - the light will be much cooler on cloudy days, so you may want to purchase a warming filter (a Tiffen 812), or learn how to manipulate  color temperature in your digital post-processing application.


----------

